# Mind Boggling Collection



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

This has to be the most stunning collection of slot cars cars I have ever seen: 

http://daveshobby.net/

I am not worthy.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Makes me wish I could fire up the way back machine with a couple grand in my pocket!!!! WOW!!! What a collection!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

I am speechless.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Looks like my old collection back in the day.......  rr


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Betcha can't have just one...*

When you see 'em all lined up like this it really reminds you how easy it is to get HAPPILY addicted to having a zillion of them around. Tjets evoke the simpler times. Makes me smile. nd


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

tjd241 said:


> Makes me smile. nd


And isn't that the whole reason for doing something...


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Collect them all...

... trade with your friends!


Note: A sticky perhaps.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Tyco :thumbsup:


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Not only a great collection, but an extremely well put together website!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

bookmarked that one right away... :thumbsup:

--rick

edit: just clicked through to the actual collection. i am TRULY not worthy. now i don't feel so bad about posting a couple of great yard sale finds this weekend...


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

oh my word is all I can say. Looking through that about made my jaw drop.

Cheers,
Xence


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

I have to show this to the TM. She will soon see that my meager collection of runners and near mint restorations (not), is not that excessive.
It was great to see all of the different combinations of colors, stripes, etc. all side by side. The mustangs with colors, stripes, tops, etc. was pretty interesting. No doubles on the main shelves.
Thanks for posting Too.

Jim


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

Very nice. Thanks to the internet, we all get to see 'em. 

GP


----------

